# Iran has the best army in the world.



## count markovale

at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.

they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.

their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.

the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.

the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.

fight the jewish poison! .


----------



## Mr. H.

Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.


----------



## count markovale

Mr. H. said:


> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.



every major war in history has required an army ,foot soldiers to win and hold the landmass of the country at war.

the germans even under massive bombing were knocking out 500 soviet tanks a day and increasing their own war time production.

the us losses were the greatest a few months prior to germany's surrender.  and germany was fighting 45 different countries at one time!


----------



## blu

fail troll is fail. 

I would love to see Iran defend shock & awe II


----------



## Jeremy

Hmmm... Antisemitic remarks + praising Nazi rezilience during WWII. I wonder what we have here folks.


----------



## Mr. H.

count markovale said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every major war in history has required an army ,foot soldiers to win and hold the landmass of the country at war.
> 
> the germans even under massive bombing were knocking out 500 soviet tanks a day and increasing their own war time production.
> 
> the us losses were the greatest a few months prior to germany's surrender.  and germany was fighting 45 different countries at one time!
Click to expand...


Are you a real Count or are you a Sears Count?


----------



## Jeremy

Mr. H. said:


> count markovale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every major war in history has required an army ,foot soldiers to win and hold the landmass of the country at war.
> 
> the germans even under massive bombing were knocking out 500 soviet tanks a day and increasing their own war time production.
> 
> the us losses were the greatest a few months prior to germany's surrender.  and germany was fighting 45 different countries at one time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a real Count or are you a Sears Count?
Click to expand...


----------



## count markovale

I'm a real count ..... but that's like asking someone how much money they have. not very polite.


----------



## Jeremy

count markovale said:


> I'm a real count ..... but that's like asking someone how much money they have. not very polite.



Is that what they call kleagles these days?


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Iran, probably the only country in the world with a worse government than ours...........


----------



## Mr. H.

count markovale said:


> I'm a real count ..... but that's like asking someone how much money they have. not very polite.



So, you're flaunting your title by including it in your name?
That's not very polite.


----------



## HUGGY

count markovale said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every major war in history has required an army ,foot soldiers to win and hold the landmass of the country at war.
> 
> the germans even under massive bombing were knocking out 500 soviet tanks a day and increasing their own war time production.
> 
> the us losses were the greatest a few months prior to germany's surrender.  and germany was fighting 45 different countries at one time!
Click to expand...


Ummmm...???? disengenuous?  Probably just misinformed or undereducated..The truth is that towards the end of the war we were racing the Commies to Berlin and taking unneccesary chances.  The conclusion and outcome was a no brainer.  If the Russians were a few hundred miles farther out the ending would have been the same but we could have captured all of Germany for the allies and the world would have been a much different place for it.  The cold war would have been nothing without half of Germany going to the communists.


----------



## count markovale

find a subject you  know something about .


----------



## Sheldon

count markovale said:


> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .


----------



## goldcatt

Why are y'all feeding the troll?

This one isn't even fun. It's like hitting a pinata full of horse shit.


----------



## 007

count markovale said:


> I'm a real count ..... but that's like asking someone how much money they have. not very polite.



Bull shit, or you'd have had the fucking sense to CAPITALIZE your name.

This ain't Dungeons and Dragons ya fucking moron.


----------



## HUGGY

count markovale said:


> find a subject you  know something about .



Fuck you n00b.  You haven't shown shit.  Being rude on top of stupid isn't the stairway up.


----------



## Mr. H.

count markovale said:


> find a subject you  know something about .



By the way, how much money do you have anyway? 

Can I help you Count it?


----------



## Big Black Dog

I'm not so sure I'm going to like this guy...  What do you mean by "fight the jewish poison"?  What's up with that?


----------



## HUGGY

Count Dracula said:


> I'm not so sure I'm going to like this guy...  What do you mean by "fight the jewish poison"?  What's up with that?



This is going to be William Joyce in drag.


----------



## count markovale

Count Dracula said:


> I'm not so sure I'm going to like this guy...  What do you mean by "fight the jewish poison"?  What's up with that?



the jewish poison is the moral breakdown of america. it eventually  causes paralysis and the ability to fight back for one's self preservation is gone.

by using pornography and by destroying the nation's schools and churches they have prepared the people for the ultimate act of  self destruction; miscegenation.

what do you think the jewish financed civil rights movement  was all about?


----------



## Sheldon

goldcatt said:


> Why are y'all feeding the troll?
> 
> This one isn't even fun. It's like hitting a pinata full of horse shit.



The TV is being used. I don't feel like reading. It's about to rain. I need some kind of entertainment here. Too bad The T isn't online right now.


----------



## HUGGY

count markovale said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure I'm going to like this guy...  What do you mean by "fight the jewish poison"?  What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the jewish poison is the moral breakdown of america. it eventually  causes paralysis and the ability to fight back for one's self preservation is gone.
> 
> by using pornography and by destroying the nation's schools and churches they have prepared the people for the ultimate act of  self destruction; miscegenation.
> 
> what do you think the jewish financed civil rights movement  was all about?
Click to expand...


Whoops!!!  There goes the "highly educated" claim...

Proceed...


----------



## R.C. Christian

Too bad the iranian army will never get to fight when it's being bombed to into inexistence. Since Iran has now acquired the bare minimum for a warhead, continued enrichment will not be a problem for them to reach the 90% threshold.


----------



## westwall

count markovale said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every major war in history has required an army ,foot soldiers to win and hold the landmass of the country at war.
> 
> the germans even under massive bombing were knocking out 500 soviet tanks a day and increasing their own war time production.
> 
> the us losses were the greatest a few months prior to germany's surrender.  and germany was fighting 45 different countries at one time!
Click to expand...




Hmmm, I think you need to read something other than Goebbels's propaganda reports.  500 a day would mean that the entire Soviet tank production would be wiped out in 4 months.  I kind of doubt it.  The T-34 was allways a match for any but the Panther and Tiger series of tanks.  Heeresgruppe Mitte was halted for day by a single T-34 during Barbarossa.

It is true that Germany was ramping up war production at the end, but, and it's a very big but, they had never gone to full war production till the last six or so months of the war.  By that time it was WAY to late.  The US on the other hand was at full war production from 1941 till 1943.  Quite simply we buried the Germans under munitions.  They never had a chance once we got rolling.

If there were ever a war against Iran, they too wouldn't stand a chance.  Think Heeresgruppe Sud vs the Southern Front of the Soviets under General Tyulenev, the Germans didn't stop till they took Sevastopol.  The Iranians ar capable of Soviet style human wave attacks.  They have no imagination and exceptionally poor comand and control.  That's why the Soviets lost 25 million as opposed to the Germans 3.5 million.

The problem is the Iranians don't have 25 million to lose.


----------



## germanguy

Frankly I do not know anything about the actual Iranian Army.
Their performance during the first Gulf War was not very good, but Iran was under embargo and the Army was weakened because of cleansing in the revolution and so on.

The german Army in WW II is something different, of this I know more.

First and foremeost, the german military of this time was probably the best in the world.
Why ? 
First is the special way of training and doctrine. 
German soldiers were trained to think by themselves and to gain the initiative.
This was formulated as "Auftragstaktik" which meant, that the superior officer gives i.e. the platoon leader a specific objective, but does not specify how this is to be done. His platoon leader should know. There were no detailed orders, but general ones. h
German High Command was trained to leave the decision of what to do in detail to the officer in the field, as he knew better what the situation was.

Also, units were kept together after training and so the soldiers knew each other and formed a cohesive unit. 

Every front unit had a reserve unit in Germany to keep unit cohesion. Front holiday was granted to upkeep the morale. (In the Red Army there was no holiday. When you started the war in June 41 and survived so far, you had your first holiday in May 45, if lucky)

Next factor was tactics: It is called "Gefecht der verbundenen Waffen" = Combined arms, meaning, that Air force, Infantry and Tanks were used in such a way, that they supported each other. And german commanders were superbly trained, especially the staff officers to act accordingly.
They also had a very strong elite sentiment, which helps to give you confidence.

Next is, that losing a war makes you generally thoughtful about your performance. So you start to think of new ways of fighting a war.

Other armys not necessarily support self-initiative from their commanders, Germans did so.

On the long run, higher industrial output wore down better training and tactics.

Notwithstanding, german units in mostly inflicted four times higher casualties than they had themselves. But this says more about better dooctrine and training, than about the political system of Nazi Germany.

Does not say anything about personal bravery as well.


regards
ze germanguy


And, starting a war also helped, because the attacker has the initiative.


----------



## count markovale

there is no substitute for religious fanaticism when it comes to defending one's own nation,family , God and the temple in which he is worshipped.

iran will beat back whatever israel [a nation of yellow star wearers ] can throw at them.


----------



## Jeremy

count markovale said:


> there is no substitute for religious fanaticism when it comes to defending one's own nation,family , God and the temple in which he is worshipped.
> 
> iran will beat back whatever israel [a nation of yellow star wearers ] can throw at them.



C'mon. I'll give you a dollar if you french kiss your computer screen right now...


----------



## count markovale

i can assure you,there will be no jewish americans fighting on the ground in IRAN... ha ha ha ...ha ha..ha..

ONLY DUMB GENTILES ..like some of YOU!


----------



## Jeremy

count markovale said:


> i can assure you,there will be no jewish americans fighting on the ground in IRAN... ha ha ha ...ha ha..ha..
> 
> ONLY DUMB GENTILES ..like some of YOU!





What time does your mommy come home from work? 
Is she hot?


----------



## westwall

germanguy said:


> Frankly I do not know anything about the actual Iranian Army.
> Their performance during the first Gulf War was not very good, but Iran was under embargo and the Army was weakened because of cleansing in the revolution and so on.
> 
> The german Army in WW II is something different, of this I know more.
> 
> First and foremeost, the german military of this time was probably the best in the world.
> Why ?
> First is the special way of training and doctrine.
> German soldiers were trained to think by themselves and to gain the initiative.
> This was formulated as "Auftragstaktik" which meant, that the superior officer gives i.e. the platoon leader a specific objective, but does not specify how this is to be done. His platoon leader should know. There were no detailed orders, but general ones. h
> German High Command was trained to leave the decision of what to do in detail to the officer in the field, as he knew better what the situation was.
> 
> Also, units were kept together after training and so the soldiers knew each other and formed a cohesive unit.
> 
> Every front unit had a reserve unit in Germany to keep unit cohesion. Front holiday was granted to upkeep the morale. (In the Red Army there was no holiday. When you started the war in June 41 and survived so far, you had your first holiday in May 45, if lucky)
> 
> Next factor was tactics: It is called "Gefecht der verbundenen Waffen" = Combined arms, meaning, that Air force, Infantry and Tanks were used in such a way, that they supported each other. And german commanders were superbly trained, especially the staff officers to act accordingly.
> They also had a very strong elite sentiment, which helps to give you confidence.
> 
> Next is, that losing a war makes you generally thoughtful about your performance. So you start to think of new ways of fighting a war.
> 
> Other armys not necessarily support self-initiative from their commanders, Germans did so.
> 
> On the long run, higher industrial output wore down better training and tactics.
> 
> Notwithstanding, german units in mostly inflicted four times higher casualties than they had themselves. But this says more about better dooctrine and training, than about the political system of Nazi Germany.
> 
> Does not say anything about personal bravery as well.
> 
> 
> regards
> ze germanguy
> 
> 
> And, starting a war also helped, because the attacker has the initiative.






I think more importantly it was the Front Gemeinschaft that developed between the individual soldiers that allowed them to prevail (fighting for the man next to him) over all odds.  The 3rd Fallschirmjaeger regiment exhibited this at Cassino for a famous example.
The Wehrmacht definately had the edge in tactics in the beginning but Patton and Hobart took warfare to the next level.  Wherever those two generals happened to be their troops were victorious.  

 As with all things there were good German units and poor ones.  In general they had more good units than bad and that certainly gave them an edge early.  However, once they invaded Russia it was over..it was just a matter of time.  The Soviets had far more men then the Germans ever dreamed of and more imortantly they had supply out the wazoo.  The German transport corps was still horse drawn.  The Soviets recieved 600,000 trucks from the US alone.  It took weeks for the Germans to get things very frequently.  Weeks they didn't have.

They had some good generals as well, Manstein was probably the best, Pellenghar was very good.  Rommel of course (though IMO he took too many chances and that eventually bit him in the end), Kesselring and a few others.  

I do agree though that American War production (along with the Soviet production) buried the Germans under bullets bombs and rockets.  The Deutsche Soldaten never had a chance after the US got into it.


----------



## westwall

count markovale said:


> there is no substitute for religious fanaticism when it comes to defending one's own nation,family , God and the temple in which he is worshipped.
> 
> iran will beat back whatever israel [a nation of yellow star wearers ] can throw at them.






  If Israel were to invade Iran it would be a terrible, bloody mess, but Israel would win.  Because they know how to win...the Iranians don't.


----------



## westwall

count markovale said:


> i can assure you,there will be no jewish americans fighting on the ground in IRAN... ha ha ha ...ha ha..ha..
> 
> ONLY DUMB GENTILES ..like some of YOU!






We're not stupid enough (thankfully) to do such a moronic thing.  Instead we will wait and let the Iranians get rid of their government in their own time and way.


----------



## jillian

Mr. H. said:


> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.



eh.. he's a delusional jew-hating troll anyway. 

i'm gonna bet he isn't around long.


----------



## jillian

count markovale said:


> i can assure you,there will be no jewish americans fighting on the ground in IRAN... ha ha ha ...ha ha..ha..
> 
> ONLY DUMB GENTILES ..like some of YOU!



of course not... why would anyone fight a ground war in iran when blowing up its nuclear capability from the sky will be so much more satisfactory.


----------



## count markovale

it  might  be satisfactory only  if iran did not respond in kind. why  don't you join the IDF? 

you can learn about iran first hand.. A JEW WOULD ALWAYS PREFER A GENTILE DIE FIRST AND THEN HE WILL ENTER THE FRAY.


----------



## count markovale

jillian said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh.. he's a delusional jew-hating troll anyway.
> 
> i'm gonna bet he isn't around long.
Click to expand...


How many jew boys are fighting and dying for america ; the country they supposedly care so much about  ? HA HA HA HA...


----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman

count markovale said:


> there is no substitute for religious fanaticism when it comes to defending one's own nation,family , God and the temple in which he is worshipped.
> 
> iran will beat back whatever israel [a nation of yellow star wearers ] can throw at them.


Really?

Tehran weather forecast:  32,000 degrees, party cloudy, gusty winds to 600 mph.


----------



## manu1959

count markovale said:


> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .



ya...they fought the iraqis to a draw over what 8 years ....the same armay that was overrun in 6 weeks by bush and co.....

keep dreaming.... the israelis will take you all out in 6 days for the third time.....


----------



## R.C. Christian

jillian said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh.. he's a delusional jew-hating troll anyway.
> 
> i'm gonna bet he isn't around long.
Click to expand...


From the looks of it your definition of anti-semitism is  any person who dislikes Israel or it's policies. You people are a dime a dozen.


----------



## zzzz

"Now I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country. " 
 George S. Patton Jr.


----------



## zzzz

> "On the whole, however, Iran&#8217;s military remains mired in conventional doctrine because of bureaucratic inertia in procurement and frequent infighting between the Revolutionary Guard and conventional forces. Most of Iran&#8217;s military equipment is out of date and poorly maintained, and its ground forces suffer from both personnel and equipment shortages." http://www.rand.org/pubs/monographs/2009/RAND_MG781.sum.pdf



The focus on defense for the Iranians would be hit and run actions against an invading or occcupying force and the use of IED's. 

But the Israeli's have no desire to conduct a ground war in Iran. It would be strickly air strikes with the possibility of sub based munitions to hit unprotected sites. Some limited special forces activity could also be expected to secure an area for a limited time and to direct airstrikes and asess damages.


----------



## count markovale

zzzz said:


> "On the whole, however, Irans military remains mired in conventional doctrine because of bureaucratic inertia in procurement and frequent infighting between the Revolutionary Guard and conventional forces. Most of Irans military equipment is out of date and poorly maintained, and its ground forces suffer from both personnel and equipment shortages." http://www.rand.org/pubs/monographs/2009/RAND_MG781.sum.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The focus on defense for the Iranians would be hit and run actions against an invading or occcupying force and the use of IED's.
> 
> But the Israeli's have no desire to conduct a ground war in Iran. It would be strickly air strikes with the possibility of sub based munitions to hit unprotected sites. Some limited special forces activity could also be expected to secure an area for a limited time and to direct airstrikes and asess damages.
Click to expand...


what makes you so sure israeli war planes will not be shot down by sams?

and why so sure that israeli war planes can fly round trip on one tank of gas?

and would arab countries allow for an invasion of their airspace.. think it through cowboy!


----------



## zzzz

count markovale said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On the whole, however, Irans military remains mired in conventional doctrine because of bureaucratic inertia in procurement and frequent infighting between the Revolutionary Guard and conventional forces. Most of Irans military equipment is out of date and poorly maintained, and its ground forces suffer from both personnel and equipment shortages." http://www.rand.org/pubs/monographs/2009/RAND_MG781.sum.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The focus on defense for the Iranians would be hit and run actions against an invading or occcupying force and the use of IED's.
> 
> But the Israeli's have no desire to conduct a ground war in Iran. It would be strickly air strikes with the possibility of sub based munitions to hit unprotected sites. Some limited special forces activity could also be expected to secure an area for a limited time and to direct airstrikes and asess damages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what makes you so sure israeli war planes will not be shot down by sams?
> 
> and why so sure that israeli war planes can fly round trip on one tank of gas?
> 
> and would arab countries allow for an invasion of their airspace.. think it through cowboy!
Click to expand...


Oh I am sure that some bombers will be shot down, that is a part of war. Just like we will lose planes when China invades Taiwain in the next decade.

Israeli planes fly on aviation fuel not gas and they do have exterior tanks that they put on the bombers. The tanks do limit the payload somewhat so they will probably have some refueling aircraft available to top them off on a return flight.

What makes you think they have the capability to stop them? When they bombed Syria, Syria didn't even get a missle shot off or launch a fighter. The Israelis have capabilites that we might not have for our forces. They have their own research and development that they do not share with us including countermeasures. Anyway Jordan and SA are not going to stand in the way and Iraq... has nothing.


----------



## Jeremy

R.C. Christian said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh.. he's a delusional jew-hating troll anyway.
> 
> i'm gonna bet he isn't around long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the looks of it your definition of anti-semitism is  any person who dislikes Israel or it's policies. You people are a dime a dozen.
Click to expand...


If jillian was refering to count markovale than you obviously need to catch up on some reading. C.M. is the textbook definition of an anti semite. 

I take that back. Giving c.m. the title of anti-semite would be an insult to anti-semites. count markovale is the epitome of bigoted blind hatred.


----------



## Jos

Jeremy said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> eh.. he's a delusional jew-hating troll anyway.
> 
> i'm gonna bet he isn't around long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the looks of it your definition of anti-semitism is  any person who dislikes Israel or it's policies. You people are a dime a dozen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If jillian was refering to count markovale than you obviously need to catch up on some reading. C.M. is the textbook definition of an anti semite.
> 
> I take that back. Giving c.m. the title of anti-semite would be an insult to anti-semites. count markovale is the epitome of bigoted blind hatred.
Click to expand...

depends on what you term semite, soapy


----------



## Godboy

count markovale said:


> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .



I dont understand why you would want people to think you believe this nonsense. Are you REALLY stupid or just a wacked out nutcase?


----------



## Titanic Sailor

I have a funny feeling the Russians will blow a bunch of Muslims of the map soon, so we'll see how it goes..............


----------



## daveman

Godboy said:


> count markovale said:
> 
> 
> 
> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand why you would want people to think you believe this nonsense. Are you REALLY stupid or just a wacked out nutcase?
Click to expand...

The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## germanguy

jillian said:


> count markovale said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can assure you,there will be no jewish americans fighting on the ground in IRAN... ha ha ha ...ha ha..ha..
> 
> ONLY DUMB GENTILES ..like some of YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course not... why would anyone fight a ground war in iran when blowing up its nuclear capability from the sky will be so much more satisfactory.
Click to expand...


Don´t you know the joke from the Cold War ?

After the end of World War III, two Russian Generals are lying on the beach in Spain.

"Hey Igor, do you know who has won the War in the Air ?"

So, I personally believe, that in case of conflict, the IDF or USAF will blow up a lot of sand, but do no real harm. If the Iranians have not dispersed their program and hidden it, they deserve no nuclear arms.

regards
ze germanguy


----------



## Charles_Main

count markovale said:


> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .




Considering we have not seen in them in action since their war with Iraq. I can not imagine what you base this on. Other than your rather obvious hate for Jews.

Lets watch them invade any of their neighbors and see just how long it takes the US air force to DECIMATE them.


----------



## Tom Clancy




----------



## germanguy

Hmpf....

Whatever I might think about the current Iranian goverment, there are some facts which shold be considered:

1. Even with a revolutionary government, Iran had no expansion policy. Even historically Iran can be considered as saturated.

2. The strategic position of Iran is uncomfortable. In the east are the Afghan troubles, an instable Pakistan (with nukes) and western troops, mostly unfriendly US troops. In the west are also US troops in Iraq and a country close on a breakdown. North are the Turks, also a NATO state. As Iran´s government supports forces of terror (or freedom fighters in their understanding), Israel is an enemy as well.
Also, as Iran´s coast is along the Persian Gulf, the strategic important oil route, they must live with a lot of unfriendly navy forces in these waters. (Simply think of Chinese or Brazilian carrier groups in the Gulf of Mexico. Stupid idea ? Let´s talk in 25 years again.).

So, as a chief of staff in Iran I would feel very uncomfortable.

3. The Iranians, at least the ones I know, are very patriotc.Most men of my age have fought against Iraq. When Chomenei ordered them, after driving the Iraquis back, to march on Baghdad, they did not so. Whatever there is behind this story:
Iran is not an expansive.

4. Iran is one of the oldest cultures in the world. They consider themselves as heirs to the Persians, so their culture is much older than i.e. France. 
This means they have a long memory. Iran in the last 150 has always been a playground of the superpowers. That the CIA staged a coup to bring down an Iranian PM in the fifties, so US politics do not necessarily have much friends. 
Quite understandable. If Canada would have brought down Kennedy with help of it´s secret service, not much people in the US would like Canada.


To sum it up:

The Iranian government has more than a doubtful role and about it`s legitimation one might easily have more than doubts. 
Still: it will be helpful to try to understand Irans position. 
And: 
I doubt that their army is that good, as the starter of this thread said.
But in case they will fight. Perhaps not well-led, but they will make a stand and all of them.
They remember the war against Iraq as something they did alone, against an Iraq supported by all major powers. So they know they can do this.

Still, most of the things said in this thread is kind of dick-size comparision.
Face it: if Israel or the US attack Iran, they will try their outmost to fight back, with whatever there is available. So why not start to negotiate in earnest before people get hurt.

regards 
ze germanguy


----------



## Douger

count markovale said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure I'm going to like this guy...  What do you mean by "fight the jewish poison"?  What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the jewish poison is the moral breakdown of america. it eventually  causes paralysis and the ability to fight back for one's self preservation is gone.
> 
> by using pornography and by destroying the nation's schools and churches they have prepared the people for the ultimate act of  self destruction; miscegenation.
> 
> what do you think the jewish financed civil rights movement  was all about?
Click to expand...

You mean like this, bro ?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHnvVlueAw4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Subliminal Sex Messages and Pornography in Advertising and Cartoons[/ame]


----------



## germanguy

Shit...
we are all doomed....

See you all in hell...

regards 
ze germanguy


----------



## R.C. Christian

Why do you people think that a nation, even Iran, seeks nuclear weapons? Not expecting any intelligent responses here.


----------



## Marc39

R.C. Christian said:


> Why do you people think that a nation, even Iran, seeks nuclear weapons? Not expecting any intelligent responses here.



Iran wants nukes becasue of the apocalyptic Ithna Ashariyyah ideology they subscribe to calling for armageddon.

Now, you know, moron.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Marc39 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you people think that a nation, even Iran, seeks nuclear weapons? Not expecting any intelligent responses here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran wants nukes becasue of the apocalyptic Ithna Ashariyyah ideology they subscribe to calling for armageddon.
> 
> Now, you know, moron.
Click to expand...


Infantile stupidity at it's finest. Thanks for demonstrating.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Mr. H. said:


> Without an air force the ground troops are worthless.



eh, Vietnam anyone?


----------



## Marc39

The Israelis have one of the very best armies in the world.

Muslims cannot fight their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Marc39 said:


> The Israelis have one of the very best armies in the world.
> 
> Muslims cannot fight their way out of a paper bag.



Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marc39

Tom Clancy said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis have one of the very best armies in the world.
> 
> Muslims cannot fight their way out of a paper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Israel beat the shit out of the Muslims in the '67 War.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Marc39 said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis have one of the very best armies in the world.
> 
> Muslims cannot fight their way out of a paper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel beat the shit out of the Muslims in the '67 War.
Click to expand...


Hence why I posted that.


----------



## Douger

AlCIAduh and the Towelban do. 
They broke the USSR AND murka and they still blow up all kinds of shit.
They haven't even begun yet. The last 30 years was only a warm up session.
You know how many impoverished and homeless Moosehead kids there are due to war ?
They aint gonna be cab drivers when they grow up ! Bank on that !
The elders are now blaming global warming/the West on the flooding in Pakiland.
Deformities in children due to DU exposure. They only mildly dislike you now. Give it 20 years.


----------



## Joselito

Iran kicked the US' behind twice. But I have to agree with Douger, nobody beats Osama bin Laden and his compadres, they could make the mafia cry uncle.


----------



## mudwhistle

count markovale said:


> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .



You're Iranian soldiers want to die......and we want to accommodate them.

Well.....that's what they want us to think.

Truth is it's probably better to die then live in that society.


----------



## editec

Oh goodie.

Another NAZI.

I was afraid we were going to run out of them.


----------



## Article 15

count markovale said:


> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .



We can wipe out most of your Army and infrastructure in like 48 hours if we wanted to.  Y'all are lucky if you could get a missile to reach Israel.


----------



## Joselito

Article 15 said:


> count markovale said:
> 
> 
> 
> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can wipe out most of your Army and infrastructure in like 48 hours if we wanted to.  Y'all are lucky if you could get a missile to reach Israel.
Click to expand...

Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.

Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?


----------



## Article 15

Joselito said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> count markovale said:
> 
> 
> 
> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can wipe out most of your Army and infrastructure in like 48 hours if we wanted to.  Y'all are lucky if you could get a missile to reach Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.
> 
> Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?
Click to expand...


Not at all and if you're offering I'm all set.  Your women are dirtier than your brown weed.


----------



## mudwhistle

Joselito said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> count markovale said:
> 
> 
> 
> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can wipe out most of your Army and infrastructure in like 48 hours if we wanted to.  Y'all are lucky if you could get a missile to reach Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.
> 
> Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?
Click to expand...


When did Iran kick our butt?

Hope you're not gonna bring up that hostage deal now.


----------



## Article 15

mudwhistle said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can wipe out most of your Army and infrastructure in like 48 hours if we wanted to.  Y'all are lucky if you could get a missile to reach Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.
> 
> Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Iran kick our butt?
> 
> Hope you're not gonna bring up that hostage deal now.
Click to expand...


The poor lil troll doesn't realize that the US can wipe Iran off the map like *snap* that.


----------



## Joselito

Article 15 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can wipe out most of your Army and infrastructure in like 48 hours if we wanted to.  Y'all are lucky if you could get a missile to reach Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.
> 
> Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all and if you're offering I'm all set.  Your women are dirtier than your brown weed.
Click to expand...


Most of your drugs come from us, you should be thankful. And at least Mexico isn't the capital of homos like in the US.

Btw, your border is a joke, and the US army couldn't even take Somalia.


----------



## Article 15

Joselito said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.
> 
> Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all and if you're offering I'm all set.  Your women are dirtier than your brown weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your drugs come from us, you should be thankful. And at least Mexico isn't the capital of homos like in the US.
> 
> Btw, your border is a joke, and the US army couldn't even take Somalia.
Click to expand...


I get my weed from Canada ... like I said, yours sucks.  Your army couldn't take a Texas Girl Scout Troop.


----------



## Joselito

mudwhistle said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can wipe out most of your Army and infrastructure in like 48 hours if we wanted to.  Y'all are lucky if you could get a missile to reach Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.
> 
> Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Iran kick our butt?
> 
> Hope you're not gonna bring up that hostage deal now.
Click to expand...


Hostages for sure, and they shot down the rescue attempt. You could even add the Lebanon troop barracks attack, that was Iranian backed. As well as every attempt by the US to get a peace deal in Palestine that was blocked.


----------



## Article 15

Joselito said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.
> 
> Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Iran kick our butt?
> 
> Hope you're not gonna bring up that hostage deal now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hostages for sure, and they shot down the rescue attempt. You could even add the Lebanon troop barracks attack, that was Iranian backed. As well as every attempt by the US to get a peace deal in Palestine that was blocked.
Click to expand...


      

Oh, yeah ... real solid ass kickings from Iran there.  

You haven't seen total war from the US since WWII.  I assure you if we go to war with Iran you will see it again.  Then it's bye-bye Tehran.


----------



## mudwhistle

Joselito said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.
> 
> Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Iran kick our butt?
> 
> Hope you're not gonna bring up that hostage deal now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hostages for sure, and they shot down the rescue attempt. You could even add the Lebanon troop barracks attack, that was Iranian backed. As well as every attempt by the US to get a peace deal in Palestine that was blocked.
Click to expand...


You didn't shoot anything down. They crashed into each other in a sand storm.

And I suppose blowing people up with a truck bomb is a fight???

The only thing you can claim fame to is supplying the Iraqi insurgents with IEDs. Even in that you have to sneak the fuck around us.


----------



## Article 15

mudwhistle said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Iran kick our butt?
> 
> Hope you're not gonna bring up that hostage deal now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages for sure, and they shot down the rescue attempt. You could even add the Lebanon troop barracks attack, that was Iranian backed. As well as every attempt by the US to get a peace deal in Palestine that was blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't shoot anything down. They crashed into each other in a sand storm.
> 
> And I suppose blowing people up with a truck bomb is a fight???
> 
> The only thing you can claim fame to is supplying the Iraqi insurgents with IEDs. Even in that you have to sneak the fuck around us.
Click to expand...


Iran doesn't have the balls to send actual troops at us or run any kind of legit military attack ... they know it would mean their doom.


----------



## Joselito

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages for sure, and they shot down the rescue attempt. You could even add the Lebanon troop barracks attack, that was Iranian backed. As well as every attempt by the US to get a peace deal in Palestine that was blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't shoot anything down. They crashed into each other in a sand storm.
> 
> And I suppose blowing people up with a truck bomb is a fight???
> 
> The only thing you can claim fame to is supplying the Iraqi insurgents with IEDs. Even in that you have to sneak the fuck around us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran doesn't have the balls to send actual troops at us or run any kind of legit military attack ... they know it would mean their doom.
Click to expand...


Ok, so you believe that the CIA is dumb enough to crash in the open desert? And you don't think that if the sand storm was so bad that their spy/weather satelittes wouldn't have picked it up and they could have gone another night? Geez, gimme a break.

If a truck bomb isn't a fight, then what do you call a cruise missile launched from a thousand miles away? Pure courage?

Iran isn't afraid of the US, you can't even take Afghanistan or Somalia, now gimme another fucking break please.


----------



## Sheldon

Joselito said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't shoot anything down. They crashed into each other in a sand storm.
> 
> And I suppose blowing people up with a truck bomb is a fight???
> 
> The only thing you can claim fame to is supplying the Iraqi insurgents with IEDs. Even in that you have to sneak the fuck around us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran doesn't have the balls to send actual troops at us or run any kind of legit military attack ... they know it would mean their doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so you believe that the CIA is dumb enough to crash in the open desert? And you don't think that if the sand storm was so bad that their spy/weather satelittes wouldn't have picked it up and they could have gone another night? Geez, gimme a break.
> 
> If a truck bomb isn't a fight, then what do you call a cruise missile launched from a thousand miles away? Pure courage?
> 
> Iran isn't afraid of the US, you can't even take Afghanistan or Somalia, now gimme another fucking break please.
Click to expand...



The subject of this troll thread is the Iranian ARMY, brainiac. What did the US do to the Iraqi Army, and their much vaunted Republican Guard?

Mexico City smells like shit, btw.


----------



## Article 15

Joselito said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't shoot anything down. They crashed into each other in a sand storm.
> 
> And I suppose blowing people up with a truck bomb is a fight???
> 
> The only thing you can claim fame to is supplying the Iraqi insurgents with IEDs. Even in that you have to sneak the fuck around us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran doesn't have the balls to send actual troops at us or run any kind of legit military attack ... they know it would mean their doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so you believe that the CIA is dumb enough to crash in the open desert? And you don't think that if the sand storm was so bad that their spy/weather satelittes wouldn't have picked it up and they could have gone another night? Geez, gimme a break.
> 
> If a truck bomb isn't a fight, then what do you call a cruise missile launched from a thousand miles away? Pure courage?
> 
> Iran isn't afraid of the US, you can't even take Afghanistan or Somalia, now gimme another fucking break please.
Click to expand...


Iran is deathly afraid of the US.  They know full well that if we decide to engage them (like really engage, not just kill the randoms sent over the Iraqi border to deliver weapons and things of that nature) it isn't going to be some compassionate operation where we are trying to win hearts and minds of the people it will just be full on destruction.  An orgy of death.  All while we watch on TV.


----------



## Article 15

So is the troll done playing motorized mole?


----------



## US1945

lol  thats why I remember in lebanon war hounderds of iranian soldier have been killed by the IDF


----------



## Godboy

Joselito said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran kicked the US' butt twice already.
> 
> Btw, you having trouble getting weed and titties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all and if you're offering I'm all set.  Your women are dirtier than your brown weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your drugs come from us, you should be thankful. And at least Mexico isn't the capital of homos like in the US.
> 
> Btw, your border is a joke, and the US army couldn't even take Somalia.
Click to expand...


No, we not only dont get most of our drugs from you, we get absolutely ZERO drugs from you. Are you kidding me? Who the fuck would want to smoke weed that was grown out in a dry fucking desert? Dude, if you want good weed, you need to grow it in a place like Washington State where the climate is perfect for it. Theres literally nothing Iran could ever do that the US cant do a million times better.

Americans smoking Iranian weed.... thats fucking hilarious!! Youre a dumbass.


----------



## Godboy

Joselito said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't shoot anything down. They crashed into each other in a sand storm.
> 
> And I suppose blowing people up with a truck bomb is a fight???
> 
> The only thing you can claim fame to is supplying the Iraqi insurgents with IEDs. Even in that you have to sneak the fuck around us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran doesn't have the balls to send actual troops at us or run any kind of legit military attack ... they know it would mean their doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so you believe that the CIA is dumb enough to crash in the open desert? And you don't think that if the sand storm was so bad that their spy/weather satelittes wouldn't have picked it up and they could have gone another night? Geez, gimme a break.
> 
> If a truck bomb isn't a fight, then what do you call a cruise missile launched from a thousand miles away? Pure courage?
> 
> Iran isn't afraid of the US, you can't even take Afghanistan or Somalia, now gimme another fucking break please.
Click to expand...


We took Afghanistan in 2 weeks dumbass. Perhaps you heard there was even a presidential election over there after we cleaned house for them. Now we have 2 puppet governments in the middle east and theres nothing you inferior Iranian "sand people" could ever do about it.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

You would think that if the Iranian leadership were remotely sane, they would notice we have troops on both their borders, huge stockpiles of every conceivable (and not so conceivable) weapon system and a burning desire to test them out on Tehran.

If they were rational they would be vewy vewy qwiet


----------



## mdn2000

Iran, the same army that lost to Saddam Hussien, Iran who lost over a million men fighting Iraq. 

One United States Marine will kill over one hundred Iranians in battle. At least that is what history proves.


----------



## Mrs Missus

Godboy said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran doesn't have the balls to send actual troops at us or run any kind of legit military attack ... they know it would mean their doom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you believe that the CIA is dumb enough to crash in the open desert? And you don't think that if the sand storm was so bad that their spy/weather satelittes wouldn't have picked it up and they could have gone another night? Geez, gimme a break.
> 
> If a truck bomb isn't a fight, then what do you call a cruise missile launched from a thousand miles away? Pure courage?
> 
> Iran isn't afraid of the US, you can't even take Afghanistan or Somalia, now gimme another fucking break please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We took Afghanistan in 2 weeks dumbass. Perhaps you heard there was even a presidential election over there after we cleaned house for them. Now we have 2 puppet governments in the middle east and theres nothing you inferior Iranian "sand people" could ever do about it.
Click to expand...


You took Afghanistan? LOL! You're still fighting for it 9 years later!!!!!

Btw, Iranians not only toppled the shah, a yankee puppet, but took down an American president , Carter, in the hostage deal. After taking out the rescue attempt.


----------



## JWBooth

Mrs Missus said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you believe that the CIA is dumb enough to crash in the open desert? And you don't think that if the sand storm was so bad that their spy/weather satelittes wouldn't have picked it up and they could have gone another night? Geez, gimme a break.
> 
> If a truck bomb isn't a fight, then what do you call a cruise missile launched from a thousand miles away? Pure courage?
> 
> Iran isn't afraid of the US, you can't even take Afghanistan or Somalia, now gimme another fucking break please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took Afghanistan in 2 weeks dumbass. Perhaps you heard there was even a presidential election over there after we cleaned house for them. Now we have 2 puppet governments in the middle east and theres nothing you inferior Iranian "sand people" could ever do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You took Afghanistan? LOL! You're still fighting for it 9 years later!!!!!
> 
> Btw, Iranians not only toppled the shah, a yankee puppet, but took down an American president , Carter, in the hostage deal. After taking out the rescue attempt.
Click to expand...


Well you got the first one right, after that its something of an epic fail.


----------



## Godboy

Mrs Missus said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you believe that the CIA is dumb enough to crash in the open desert? And you don't think that if the sand storm was so bad that their spy/weather satelittes wouldn't have picked it up and they could have gone another night? Geez, gimme a break.
> 
> If a truck bomb isn't a fight, then what do you call a cruise missile launched from a thousand miles away? Pure courage?
> 
> Iran isn't afraid of the US, you can't even take Afghanistan or Somalia, now gimme another fucking break please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took Afghanistan in 2 weeks dumbass. Perhaps you heard there was even a presidential election over there after we cleaned house for them. Now we have 2 puppet governments in the middle east and theres nothing you inferior Iranian "sand people" could ever do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You took Afghanistan? LOL! You're still fighting for it 9 years later!!!!!
Click to expand...


Theres been fighting in that shit hole called the Middle East for a thousand years. Dont be mad at us because weve only participated in the last few.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

mdn2000 said:


> Iran, the same army that lost to Saddam Hussien, Iran who lost over a million men fighting Iraq.
> 
> One United States Marine will kill over one hundred Iranians in battle. At least that is what history proves.



LOST to saddam really!? really lost?
Iran fight against saddam alone.the saddam that had all major powers behind him(US,USSR,France,etc) and you're full support for them but they couldn't come in our borders even for one inch.now you call that victory? what a funny guy!

we lost 150000 men in war with iraq not millions! I don't know where you find that numbers! I guess from you're A$$!

And one of you're marines can come kiss my ass,history proves it too!


----------



## daveman

Iranian_Gamer said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, the same army that lost to Saddam Hussien, Iran who lost over a million men fighting Iraq.
> 
> One United States Marine will kill over one hundred Iranians in battle. At least that is what history proves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOST to saddam really!? really lost?
> Iran fight against saddam alone.the saddam that had all major powers behind him(US,USSR,France,etc) and you're full support for them but they couldn't come in our borders even for one inch.now you call that victory? what a funny guy!
> 
> we lost 150000 men in war with iraq not millions! I don't know where you find that numbers! I guess from you're A$$!
> 
> And one of you're marines can come kiss my ass,history proves it too!
Click to expand...


150,000?  You've been lied to, kid.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

daveman said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, the same army that lost to Saddam Hussien, Iran who lost over a million men fighting Iraq.
> 
> One United States Marine will kill over one hundred Iranians in battle. At least that is what history proves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOST to saddam really!? really lost?
> Iran fight against saddam alone.the saddam that had all major powers behind him(US,USSR,France,etc) and you're full support for them but they couldn't come in our borders even for one inch.now you call that victory? what a funny guy!
> 
> we lost 150000 men in war with iraq not millions! I don't know where you find that numbers! I guess from you're A$$!
> 
> And one of you're marines can come kiss my ass,history proves it too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 150,000?  You've been lied to, kid.
Click to expand...


Our government says 188000,I found a link about it but it's in persian you can't read it.but i know you're goverment says millions of Iranians.
however numbers are not important.when it comes to defend our nation we don't afraid to sacrifice ourselves for Iran.It's our nature.something so hard for you to understand.


----------



## Ropey

Iranian_Gamer said:


> Our government says 188000,I found a link about it but it's in persian you can't read it.but i know you're goverment says millions of Iranians.
> however numbers are not important.when it comes to defend our nation we don't afraid to sacrifice ourselves for Iran.It's our nature.something so hard for you to understand.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_3RUwAJ_MI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_3RUwAJ_MI[/ame]

Yes, and we know how honest they are....


----------



## Tom Clancy

Doesn't matter what size you have, all that matters is how effective they are. 

And sounds to me that America has both those fields covered.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

count markovale said:


> at this moment in time iran possesses the best trained and the most highly motivated ,on the ground defense force of any nation in the world.
> 
> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.
> 
> their army is well equipped and the very topography of iran is a strategic factor that untrained nato ground forces would have difficulty overcoming.
> 
> the genius of the iranian soldier is the training he receives ,which combines fanaticism with military discipline. this is unheard of anywhere else and can only be compared with the training the ottomons gave to their soldiers.
> 
> the gravediggers in iran have already prepared temporary graves for the thousands of dead soldiers that will liter the landscape.
> 
> fight the jewish poison! .


----------



## daveman

Iranian_Gamer said:


> Our government says 188000,I found a link about it but it's in persian you can't read it.but i know you're goverment says millions of Iranians.
> however numbers are not important.when it comes to defend our nation we don't afraid to sacrifice ourselves for Iran.It's our nature.something so hard for you to understand.


I shouldn't tell you this, but we're about to invade.  Why don't you get started on that self-sacrificing?  You can win in no time!


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

daveman said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our government says 188000,I found a link about it but it's in persian you can't read it.but i know you're goverment says millions of Iranians.
> however numbers are not important.when it comes to defend our nation we don't afraid to sacrifice ourselves for Iran.It's our nature.something so hard for you to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't tell you this, but we're about to invade.  Why don't you get started on that self-sacrificing?  You can win in no time!
Click to expand...


You have no idea what consequences this war will have for you and you're country.blocking 40% of world oil,destroying you're destroyers in "PERSIAN GULF",missile attacks on you're bases in middle east,destroying every inch of telaviv is just part of our reaction.
and hey asshole we're ready.come if you have balls for it!


----------



## daveman

Iranian_Gamer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our government says 188000,I found a link about it but it's in persian you can't read it.but i know you're goverment says millions of Iranians.
> however numbers are not important.when it comes to defend our nation we don't afraid to sacrifice ourselves for Iran.It's our nature.something so hard for you to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't tell you this, but we're about to invade.  Why don't you get started on that self-sacrificing?  You can win in no time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea what consequences this war will have for you and you're country.blocking 40% of world oil,destroying you're destroyers in "PERSIAN GULF",missile attacks on you're bases in middle east,destroying every inch of telaviv is just part of our reaction.
> and hey asshole we're ready.come if you have balls for it!
Click to expand...

You have nothing but idiots willing to throw their spears and die gloriously.  You have a lot of hardware, but it's old.  Your air force is state-of-the-art 1970, and a lot of the planes are grounded due to inept maintenance and lack of spares.  

You talk a big game, but you got nothin'.


----------



## High_Gravity

> they lack an effective navy and airforce but their ground forces have been trained to fight to the death and this thanks to their shiaa faith which is by far the most fanatical branch of islam.



Uh ok thats the same thing with every Muslim country, Iran has the best Military in the Persian Gulf but I wouldn't put them up there with the US, Russia, England, China etc.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Iranian Military is not that bad ass, the US invaded the whole of Iraq in less than 3 weeks and only used 150,000 troops. Iran fought Iraq for 8 years and it ended up in a draw, yeah thats the toughest Military in the world alright. What a fuckin joke.


----------



## High_Gravity

Iranian_Gamer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOST to saddam really!? really lost?
> Iran fight against saddam alone.the saddam that had all major powers behind him(US,USSR,France,etc) and you're full support for them but they couldn't come in our borders even for one inch.now you call that victory? what a funny guy!
> 
> we lost 150000 men in war with iraq not millions! I don't know where you find that numbers! I guess from you're A$$!
> 
> And one of you're marines can come kiss my ass,history proves it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150,000?  You've been lied to, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our government says 188000,I found a link about it but it's in persian you can't read it.but i know you're goverment says millions of Iranians.
> however numbers are not important.when it comes to defend our nation we don't afraid to sacrifice ourselves for Iran.It's our nature.something so hard for you to understand.
Click to expand...


There were an estimated 1 million Iranian casualties, your government does a good job of brainwashing you.

Iran?Iraq War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HUGGY

*Iran has the best army in the world. *

This has to be one of the dumbest sentences in the history of this MB.

How long was Iran and Iraq at war?  How many hundreds of thousands or was it a million Iranians died in that war?  

We buzzed through Iraq in HOW LONG?  What? two or three weeks? The first time and less the second time?  How many Americans were killed in Iraq 1 and 2 combined?  

Iran isn't even the best army in the Mid East.  The OP is a moron.


----------



## Mr Natural

High_Gravity said:


> The Iranian Military is not that bad ass, the US invaded the whole of Iraq in less than 3 weeks and only used 150,000 troops. Iran fought Iraq for 8 years and it ended up in a draw, yeah thats the toughest Military in the world alright. What a fuckin joke.



Well, they do have those nifty flying boats.


With machine guns!


----------



## High_Gravity

HUGGY said:


> *Iran has the best army in the world. *
> 
> This has to be one of the dumbest sentences in the history of this MB.
> 
> How long was Iran and Iraq at war?  How many hundreds of thousands or was it a million Iranians died in that war?
> 
> We buzzed through Iraq in HOW LONG?  What? two or three weeks? The first time and less the second time?  How many Americans were killed in Iraq 1 and 2 combined?
> 
> Iran isn't even the best army in the Mid East.  The OP is a moron.



Iran couldn't even get to Baghdad, Ayatollah Khomeini said the war would not end until the Persians took Baghdad. They were never able to get there.


----------



## HUGGY

Iranian_Gamer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our government says 188000,I found a link about it but it's in persian you can't read it.but i know you're goverment says millions of Iranians.
> however numbers are not important.when it comes to defend our nation we don't afraid to sacrifice ourselves for Iran.It's our nature.something so hard for you to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't tell you this, but we're about to invade.  Why don't you get started on that self-sacrificing?  You can win in no time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea what consequences this war will have for you and you're country.blocking 40% of world oil,destroying you're destroyers in "PERSIAN GULF",missile attacks on you're bases in middle east,destroying every inch of telaviv is just part of our reaction.
> and hey asshole we're ready.come if you have balls for it!
Click to expand...


You are stupid.  You assholes couldn't defeat Iraq in 8 years.  We destroyed the entire Iraqi military in a couple of weeks.  Then we disbanded what was left of them.  They were ENTIRELY and TOTALLY defeated by a force from thousands of miles away.  You pukes couldn't handle a scuffle with your next door neighbors.  

I don't advocate a war with Iran because it is a proud country with a decent government.  You just happen to have I'mADinnerJacket as your weak ass loud mouth president.  We had Bush.  One loud mouth asshole a war does not make.  What everyone is in a tizzy about is that you asswipes are really run by religious fundimentalists.  We tolorate them here but we don't let them run things or start wars...Well except for Bush choosing to invade Iraq.  There are just too many checks and balances to allow that to happen.  Usually... 

If you guys get Nukes you fate is sealed.  I hope for your sake you do not take that fatal step.  There is something called REALITY you need to come to grips with.  The world will not allow it for a number of reasons.  We will no doubt participate if not lead the destruction of your country if you aquire nuclear weapons.  Youy will never get to use them.  Many of your citizens and ALL of your leaders will die if you push past this line in the sand.  

If what you want is a change of government I suggest YOU grow some balls and change it.  If your stupid leaders make good on thier threats to own nukes...The world and specifically the USA will change it for you and you will not like the outcome.  Take a hard look at Iraq befor the first war with the USA and take a look at them now.  Is THAT what you really want for your country?  I hope you do not because what you are asking for is death and destruction and a living hell for those that survive.


----------



## High_Gravity

HUGGY said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't tell you this, but we're about to invade.  Why don't you get started on that self-sacrificing?  You can win in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what consequences this war will have for you and you're country.blocking 40% of world oil,destroying you're destroyers in "PERSIAN GULF",missile attacks on you're bases in middle east,destroying every inch of telaviv is just part of our reaction.
> and hey asshole we're ready.come if you have balls for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are stupid.  You assholes couldn't defeat Iraq in 8 years.  We destroyed the entire Iraqi military in a couple of weeks.  Then we disbanded what was left of them.  They were ENTIRELY and TOTALLY defeated by a force from thousands of miles away.  You pukes couldn't handle a scuffle with your next door neighbors.
> 
> I don't advocate a war with Iran because it is a proud country with a decent government.  You just happen to have I'mADinnerJacket as your weak ass loud mouth president.  We had Bush.  One loud mouth asshole a war does not make.  What everyone is in a tizzy about is that you asswipes are really run by religious fundimentalists.  We tolorate them here but we don't let them run things or start wars...Well except for Bush choosing to invade Iraq.  There are just too many checks and balances to allow that to happen.  Usually...
> 
> If you guys get Nukes you fate is sealed.  I hope for your sake you do not take that fatal step.  There is something called REALITY you need to come to grips with.  The world will not allow it for a number of reasons.  We will no doubt participate if not lead the destruction of your country if you aquire nuclear weapons.  Youy will never get to use them.  Many of your citizens and ALL of your leaders will die if you push past this line in the sand.
> 
> If what you want is a change of government I suggest YOU grow some balls and change it.  If your stupid leaders make good on thier threats to own nukes...The world and specifically the USA will change it for you and you will not like the outcome.  Take a hard look at Iraq befor the first war with the USA and take a look at them now.  Is THAT what you really want for your country?  I hope you do not because what you are asking for is death and destruction and a living hell for those that survive.
Click to expand...


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Iranian Gamer, if you're indeed REAL and not a troll, you need to know this which is obvious to us of course....and the vast majority of the world:

*We may be hurting economically, *but we still run the world.*

*We maintain the best trained, equipped, financed, etc. military on Earth.

*It took us less than a month to liberate Iraq, *TOOK YALL HOW MANY YEARS TO TIE EM AGAIN?  ALMOST A FUCKIN DECADE.*

*I know the vast majority of your countrymen will welcome the opportunity to FINALLY HAVE A FREE LIFE, legitimate government, etc.  In addition to US, and Israel's superior-to-yall military, you'll have to face YOUR OWN PEOPLE TOO.....or you could be a REAL Iranian patriot and join them.....


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

HUGGY said:


> You are stupid.  You assholes couldn't defeat Iraq in 8 years.  We destroyed the entire Iraqi military in a couple of weeks.  Then we disbanded what was left of them.  They were ENTIRELY and TOTALLY defeated by a force from thousands of miles away.  You pukes couldn't handle a scuffle with your next door neighbors.
> 
> I don't advocate a war with Iran because it is a proud country with a decent government.  You just happen to have I'mADinnerJacket as your weak ass loud mouth president.  We had Bush.  One loud mouth asshole a war does not make.  What everyone is in a tizzy about is that you asswipes are really run by religious fundimentalists.  We tolorate them here but we don't let them run things or start wars...Well except for Bush choosing to invade Iraq.  There are just too many checks and balances to allow that to happen.  Usually...
> 
> If you guys get Nukes you fate is sealed.  I hope for your sake you do not take that fatal step.  There is something called REALITY you need to come to grips with.  The world will not allow it for a number of reasons.  We will no doubt participate if not lead the destruction of your country if you aquire nuclear weapons.  Youy will never get to use them.  Many of your citizens and ALL of your leaders will die if you push past this line in the sand.
> 
> If what you want is a change of government I suggest YOU grow some balls and change it.  If your stupid leaders make good on thier threats to own nukes...The world and specifically the USA will change it for you and you will not like the outcome.  Take a hard look at Iraq befor the first war with the USA and take a look at them now.  Is THAT what you really want for your country?  I hope you do not because what you are asking for is death and destruction and a living hell for those that survive.



of course you did that but in what situation? We were all alone without any help but US came to iraq with over 40 countries.all of western countries keep sanction against us even in war and help iraq with everything they had even the weapons of mass destruction(chemical attacks on iranian people)

And hey assclown! NOBODY on this earth have guts more than us.just see our recent history.our revolution was indeed biggest even in 70s.our resistance in iran-iraq war and now we are still marching for our freedom(green wave) so first think about what you want to say before saying it.

and I accept that we have idiot president.like you're former president.so don't consider me as one of ahmaghinejad(ahmagh means stupid in persian) supporters.

and nobody wants war but take a look at what you and you're fellas say about Iran here,is that really you're peace you're talking about? when you talking trash about my compatriots don't expect me to come and say friendly hello to you.if you're country really want to help us to achieve freedom why they keep sanctions against our PEOPLE?(this sanctions have no effect on what our leaders want to do) you have to answer this questions before judging me or my compatriots.

(R)IGHTeous 1 I'm real and I know vast majority of our people want to have free life
and I am one of them.If you take a look at my ava you know which side I am in Iran.but wanting free life don't means we accept you're policies in our region or you're actions.
 you're words don't match you're actions.that's why we can not reach peace together.


----------



## HUGGY

Iranian_Gamer said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are stupid.  You assholes couldn't defeat Iraq in 8 years.  We destroyed the entire Iraqi military in a couple of weeks.  Then we disbanded what was left of them.  They were ENTIRELY and TOTALLY defeated by a force from thousands of miles away.  You pukes couldn't handle a scuffle with your next door neighbors.
> 
> I don't advocate a war with Iran because it is a proud country with a decent government.  You just happen to have I'mADinnerJacket as your weak ass loud mouth president.  We had Bush.  One loud mouth asshole a war does not make.  What everyone is in a tizzy about is that you asswipes are really run by religious fundimentalists.  We tolorate them here but we don't let them run things or start wars...Well except for Bush choosing to invade Iraq.  There are just too many checks and balances to allow that to happen.  Usually...
> 
> If you guys get Nukes you fate is sealed.  I hope for your sake you do not take that fatal step.  There is something called REALITY you need to come to grips with.  The world will not allow it for a number of reasons.  We will no doubt participate if not lead the destruction of your country if you aquire nuclear weapons.  Youy will never get to use them.  Many of your citizens and ALL of your leaders will die if you push past this line in the sand.
> 
> If what you want is a change of government I suggest YOU grow some balls and change it.  If your stupid leaders make good on thier threats to own nukes...The world and specifically the USA will change it for you and you will not like the outcome.  Take a hard look at Iraq befor the first war with the USA and take a look at them now.  Is THAT what you really want for your country?  I hope you do not because what you are asking for is death and destruction and a living hell for those that survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you did that but in what situation? We were all alone without any help but US came to iraq with over 40 countries.all of western countries keep sanction against us even in war and help iraq with everything they had even the weapons of mass destruction(chemical attacks on iranian people)
> 
> And hey assclown! NOBODY on this earth have guts more than us.just see our recent history.our revolution was indeed biggest even in 70s.our resistance in iran-iraq war and now we are still marching for our freedom(green wave) so first think about what you want to say before saying it.
> 
> and I accept that we have idiot president.like you're former president.so don't consider me as one of ahmaghinejad(ahmagh means stupid in persian) supporters.
> 
> and nobody wants war but take a look at what you and you're fellas say about Iran here,is that really you're peace you're talking about? when you talking trash about my compatriots don't expect me to come and say friendly hello to you.if you're country really want to help us to achieve freedom why they keep sanctions against our PEOPLE?(this sanctions have no effect on what our leaders want to do) you have to answer this questions before judging me or my compatriots.
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 I'm real and I know vast majority of our people want to have free life
> and I am one of them.If you take a look at my ava you know which side I am in Iran.but wanting free life don't means we accept you're policies in our region or you're actions.
> you're words don't match you're actions.that's why we can not reach peace together.
Click to expand...


OK sparky..I'm game.  My name is Sean Corey.  I'm from Irish stock.  I hate ALL organised religion including muslim.  About ten percent of Americans feel the same way I do about that issue.  I don't get easily provoked like many Americans do because I am very secure in myself and the gaurantees provided in our constitution.  

As I see it the fact that your country is run by your religion is your biggest problem.  The main reason why our country is truly strong is because for the most part we, the people, control our own destiny.  Sure we have our religious zealots...some of them have even made thier way into our government ..but they can only obstruct progress ...they don't call the shots.  Unfortunately for me being a republican(a political party which used to be honest and wise) the vehicle these christian fundimentalist fuckwits highjacked to gain national prominence was my own so currently my main goal on this messageboard is to point out thier shortcomings.  

The other political party of significance here in the U S is the democrats.   They are theoretically the party of progressive social action but have to fight it out with the fundi christians disguised as republicans to get anything accomplished ..and when they do whatever it is gets watered down or twisted until it ends up being nothing like what they started out to do.

We also have problems with big corporations having more power than is wise for any society such as the recent economic collapse caused by greedy people with too much influence in our government.  These people control much of our media and have convinced far to many Americans to vote against thier own best interests.  Therin lies your problem with us.

Most if not just about ALL Americans know nothing about your country.  AND they never will.  All the media will ever show about Iran is reruns of your revolution that took our people hostage.  That was a serious mistake on your part.  Instead of doing the smart thing and immediately returning our people your religious leader the Ayatolla Humeini(sp?) praised the students for capturing the embassy and held on to our people stupidly leaving an impression that will never go away.

That is why you people need to clean up your own act and remove your religious leaders from control of your country.  THAT is the only path that will allow you to become part of the community of free nations.  I suggest a bloodless coup where you get enough people together and just storm your government and relligious headquarters and physically remove the occupants.  Put these people in restraints until you have formed you own constitution and government.  Then tell the whole world that Islam does not call the shots in your country anymore and you will be tolotrant towards all other religions including the very annoying Jews.  You may have to hold your noses for that one but trust me it will be important.  You must declare you will never try to build nuclear weapons and allow international inspectors to supervise any nuclear ambitions you have as far as powerplants go.  IF you do these things and allow Americans to travel to your country the word will get out that your country can be trusted.  We don't hold grudges forever(Japan,Germany and Viet Nam)when the former enemy becomes a trading partner so the future could be bright.  You just have to clean up your own act first.


----------



## High_Gravity

> and nobody wants war but take a look at what you and you're fellas say about Iran here,is that really you're peace you're talking about? when you talking trash about my compatriots don't expect me to come and say friendly hello to you.if you're country really want to help us to achieve freedom why they keep sanctions against our PEOPLE?(this sanctions have no effect on what our leaders want to do) you have to answer this questions before judging me or my compatriots.


. 

The person who started this post said Iran has the best Military in the world, which is why people here were slamming Irans military. The thread is not called a "lets make fun of Iran" thread, Americans have a lot of pride in their Military and won't hesitate to defend it, just like Iranians have with their culture. I for one think that the US and America could be good friends if not for your religious corrupt government that supports terrorism, but I think you already realize that if you are down with the Green revolution. Anyways what worries me about your post is this:



> (R)IGHTeous 1 I'm real and I know vast majority of our people want to have free life
> and I am one of them.If you take a look at my ava you know which side I am in Iran.*but wanting free life don't means we accept you're policies in our region or you're actions.
> you're words don't match you're actions.that's why we can not reach peace together*



So what your telling me is, even with the theocracy removed in Iran the US and Iran still could not be friends because of our position in the Middle East?


----------



## High_Gravity

HUGGY said:


> ambitions you have as far as powerplants go.  IF you do these things and allow Americans to travel to your country the word will get out that your country can be trusted.  We don't hold grudges forever(Japan,Germany and Viet Nam)when the former enemy becomes a trading partner so the future could be bright.  You just have to clean up your own act first.



Americans are allowed to travel to Iran, but I wouldn't recommend it since they are taking Americans hostage now and using them as a political game. The US does not have an embassy but the Swiss embassy handles Americans interests there.

Iran


----------



## High_Gravity

> *U.S. passports are valid for travel to Iran. However, the Iranian government does not recognize dual nationality and will treat U.S. - Iranian dual nationals solely as Iranian citizens subject to Iranian laws. Thus, U.S. citizens who were born in Iran, who became naturalized citizens of Iran (e.g., through marriage to an Iranian citizen), and children of such persons&#8212;even those without Iranian passports who do not consider themselves Iranian&#8212;are considered Iranian nationals by Iranian authorities. Therefore, despite the fact that these individuals hold U.S. citizenship, under Iranian law, they must enter and exit Iran on an Iranian passport, unless the Iranian government has recognized a formal renunciation or loss of Iranian citizenship. Dual nationals may be subject to harsher legal treatment than visitors with only U.S. citizenship.*



Info for anyone thinking of going to Iran who has Persian ancestry.


----------



## ekrem

count markovale said:


> (...)
> the germans even under massive bombing were knocking out 500 soviet tanks a day and increasing their own war time production.
> (...)



Germany faced iron-ore shortage in 1936.
In 1939 they had full employment, now having a shortage in labor.
Through the 4-year-plan they gave order to mine unrentable and unproductive ore mines at all costs
Four Year Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Germany lost the war because of shortage in natural resources.
If Germany had some more rich resource deposits to mine, the whole war would have ended differently.


----------



## Ropey

When he went into Russia it was over, and he had to because Stalin was working towards attacking him. Stalin did not believe Germany would attack. Many of his military men said they would, but Stalin just killed them all and appointed new ones who would not argue with his plans (Barbarosa).



> Until his death in July 1996, Adolf von Thadden was a prominent and respected figure in German "right wing" or "nationalist" (conservative) circles.note 1 In this, his final book, this prolific writer concisely and cogently explains why Hitler was compelled, for both political and military reasons, to launch his preemptive strike against the Soviet Union when and how he did. "Stalin's Trap" is also his final legacy to future generations, a sort of testament to young Germans.
> 
> For decades the prevailing and more or less official view in the United States and Europe has been that a race-crazed Adolf Hitler, without warning or provocation, betrayed a trusting Josef Stalin by launching a treacherous surprise attack against the totally unprepared Soviet Union on June 22, 1941. Von Thadden's book -- which is based in large part on recently uncovered evidence from Russian archives, Stalin's own statements, and new revelations of Russian military specialists -- persuasively debunks this view.
> 
> Many Soviet documents captured by the Germans during the course of the war, as well as German intelligence reports on the Soviet buildup in 1941, amply justify Hitler's decision to strike. Presented before an impartial tribunal, this evidence surely would have exonerated the German military and political leadership. Unfortunately, all of these documents were confiscated and kept by the victorious Allies.





			
				Stalin said:
			
		

> Stalin said:
> 
> Our war plan is ready ... We can begin the war with Germany within the next two months ... There is a peace treaty with Germany, but this is only a deception, or rather a curtain, behind which we can openly work ...
> 
> The peaceful policy secured peace for our country ... Now, however, with our reorganized army, which is technologically well prepared for modern warfare, now that we are strong, we must now go from defense to attack.
> 
> In fully defending our country, we are obliged to act offensively. We most move from defense to a military policy of offensive action. We must reorganize our propaganda, agitation, and our press in an offensive spirit. The Red Army is a modern army, and a modern army is an offensive army.
> 
> The motto of a peaceful policy of the Soviet government is now out of date, and has been overtaken by events ... A new era in the development of the Soviet state has begun, the era of the expansion of its borders, not, as before, through a peaceful policy, but rather by force of arms. Our country has available all the necessary conditions for this.
> 
> The successes of the German army are due to the fact that it has not encountered an equally strong opponent. Some Soviet commanders have falsely overestimated the successes of the German army ...
> 
> Therefore, I propose a toast to the new era that has dawned in the development of our socialist fatherland. Long live the active offensive policy of the Soviet state!



Click


----------



## Sheldon

Why in the FUCK is this thread still going? This is by far the dumbest thread I've ever posted in, and like four months later its still up and running. What the fuck?

No. No. And for the last fucking time, no. Iran's army sucks ass. Fuck Ackmadenijad and his wipe ass douchery. And fuck this thread. Someone stab it through the heart with a steak. The OP as banned like two months ago.


----------



## Ropey

Sheldon said:


> Why in the FUCK is this thread still going? This is by far the dumbest thread I've ever posted in, and like four months later its still up and running. What the fuck?
> 
> No. No. And for the last fucking time, no. Iran's army sucks ass. Fuck Ackmadenijad and his wipe ass douchery. And fuck this thread. Someone stab it through the heart with a steak. The OP as banned like two months ago.



LOL - It's been turned from a POS to a readable thread though...

Turn bad into good...


----------



## westwall

ekrem said:


> count markovale said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> the germans even under massive bombing were knocking out 500 soviet tanks a day and increasing their own war time production.
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany faced iron-ore shortage in 1936.
> In 1939 they had full employment, now having a shortage in labor.
> Through the 4-year-plan they gave order to mine unrentable and unproductive ore mines at all costs
> Four Year Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Germany lost the war because of shortage in natural resources.
> If Germany had some more rich resource deposits to mine, the whole war would have ended differently.
Click to expand...






Germany lost the war due to internecine rivalry between the leadership and because they did not enter full war production till 1945 because Hitler felt the population would not put up with the shortages and misery that full war production entails.  Operation Barbarossa was launched with one months reserve of fuel and ammunition, so when they didn't knock the Soviet Union off after that first month it was over.


----------



## daveman

Iranian_Gamer said:


> And hey assclown! NOBODY on this earth have guts more than us.


If you start shit you can't finish, you'll get to see them.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

*Iranian_Gamer wrote:
*


> (R)IGHTeous 1 I'm real and I know vast majority of our people want to have free life
> and I am one of them.If you take a look at my ava you know which side I am in Iran.but wanting free life don't means we accept you're policies in our region or you're actions.
> you're words don't match you're actions.that's why we can not reach peace together.


Our words match our actions fine.  We want peace in your region, and, as is becoming more obvious by the day, the ONLY way to achieve and maintain peace in your region is lookin to be the superior firepower of US, and our allies, like yes, Israel.

Your government obviously can't be trusted with this task, neither can Iraq and Afghanistan, not right now anyway......


----------



## PoliticalChic

count markovale said:


> there is no substitute for religious fanaticism when it comes to defending one's own nation,family , God and the temple in which he is worshipped.
> 
> iran will beat back whatever israel [a nation of yellow star wearers ] can throw at them.



This get you into the holiday spirit?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8LmMtScH3g[/ame]


----------



## IHI4eva

High_Gravity said:


> Americans are allowed to travel to Iran, but I wouldn't recommend it since they are taking Americans hostage now and using them as a political game. The US does not have an embassy but the Swiss embassy handles Americans interests there.



Haha oh man!  So guess I better get some travel insurance before going there... or what - hostage insurance? yikes scared now.  Wonder if http://www.travelinsurance.org has a section on what how to take out a claim... for ransom payments if I'm kidnapped there?! GAH!


----------



## High_Gravity

IHI4eva said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are allowed to travel to Iran, but I wouldn't recommend it since they are taking Americans hostage now and using them as a political game. The US does not have an embassy but the Swiss embassy handles Americans interests there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha oh man!  So guess I better get some travel insurance before going there... or what - hostage insurance? yikes scared now.  Wonder if Travel Insurance Blog, Tips and Fun! has a section on what how to take out a claim... for ransom payments if I'm kidnapped there?! GAH!
Click to expand...


Make sure you sample some of the tastey Iranian cuisine before you are taken hostage.


----------



## Marc39

PoliticalChic said:


> count markovale said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no substitute for religious fanaticism when it comes to defending one's own nation,family , God and the temple in which he is worshipped.
> 
> iran will beat back whatever israel [a nation of yellow star wearers ] can throw at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This get you into the holiday spirit?
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8LmMtScH3g[/ame]
Click to expand...


Holiday Greetings From Hamas...



> Allah, oh our Lord, vanquish Your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam] in all places.
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters,
> the Communists and their adherents.
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one, and don't leave even one


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjxm3OSy4EE[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

HUGGY said:


> You are stupid.  You assholes couldn't defeat Iraq in 8 years.



You are the poster child for stupid.

Had the US done to Iraq what we did to Germany and Japan in WW II, Iraq would be the world's biggest shopping mall, today.

Your head is so far up your Libtard ass, only a proctologist can remove it.


----------



## Godboy

Iranian_Gamer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOST to saddam really!? really lost?
> Iran fight against saddam alone.the saddam that had all major powers behind him(US,USSR,France,etc) and you're full support for them but they couldn't come in our borders even for one inch.now you call that victory? what a funny guy!
> 
> we lost 150000 men in war with iraq not millions! I don't know where you find that numbers! I guess from you're A$$!
> 
> And one of you're marines can come kiss my ass,history proves it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150,000?  You've been lied to, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our government says 188000,I found a link about it but it's in persian you can't read it.but i know you're goverment says millions of Iranians.
> however numbers are not important.when it comes to defend our nation we don't afraid to sacrifice ourselves for Iran.It's our nature.something so hard for you to understand.
Click to expand...


In other words, Iranians are the best in the world when it comes to dying on a battlefield. Thats perfect, because the US is the best in the world at killing. My peeps kick ass.


----------



## ginscpy

Iran didnt have the best army in the world when they couldnt defeat Iraq in 8 years - and the US did it in 2 weeks.


----------

